# 빠르게 VS 빨리



## Serena96

Hi all,

My vocabulary translates "quickly" as "빠르게", which is exactly what I expected. However, I often hear native speakers use "빨리".

Which is the difference between these two?


----------



## Kross

Although they look a bit different, they have the same meaning and act as an adverb in a sentence. As far as I know, they can be interchangeable in almost every sentence. For example, 그는 빠르게/빨리 달린다. (He is running fast) Either sentence is correct.

An expert says that they basically originate from the same word, 빠르다.


----------



## chemnerd

I can't find a rule but they are not interchangeable. You just need to learn each collocation.

버스가 빨리 좀 왔으면 좋겠다. 
빨리 와 
너무 빨리 걷지 마. 
업무를 빨리 마무리 해야한다.
빠르게 회전하는 모터
(드라마 속) 이야기가 빠르게 진행된다.
한국 경제는 빠르게 성장하고 있다.
주문한 음식 빨리 좀 주세요

etc. etc.


----------



## Kross

No offence, chemnerd. I think choosing a word between 빨리 and 빠르게 is a matter of preference. I admit that I could be wrong. From my view point, either 빨리 or 빠르게 can be used for a list of your examples. 

버스가 빨리/빠르게 왔으면 좋겠다. (I wish a bus came fast)
빨리/빠르게 와. (Come fast) 
너무 빨리/빠르게 걷지 마. (Don’t walk so fast)
업무를 빨리/빠르게 마무리 해야 한다. (You should finish the task fast.)
빠르게/빨리 회전하는 모터. (The motor revolving fast)
(드라마 속) 이야기가 빠르게/빨리 진행된다. (A drama story develops fast.)
한국 경제는 빠르게/빨리 성장하고 있다. (The Korea economy is developing fast)
주문한 음식 빨리/빠르게 좀 주세요. (Please give the food fast that has been ordered)


----------



## chemnerd

Have you heard people speak 버스가 빠르게 왔으면 좋겠다, 빠르게 와, 너무 빠르게 걷지 마, 주문한 음식 빠르게 좀 주세요.? I have never heard of them.

업무를 빠르게 마무리 해야 한다 looks fine but I think 빠르게 회전하는 모터, 이야기가 빠르게 진행된다 are more natural than using 빨리.

한국 경제는 빠르게 성장하고 있다 sounds way better than 한국 경제는 빨리 성장하고 있다.


----------



## jakartaman

I guess, having thought through the example sentences given by Kross and chemnerd, 

빠르게 is used only for fast action not time whereas 빨리 can be used in either case.

버스가 빠르게 왔으면 좋겠다(I hope the bus will come soon) sounds unnatural because we expect a bus to come soon, not at high speed.

But 너무 빠르게 걷지마(Don't walk too fast) is OK if you have to ask someone to slow down when he walks too fast.

After all, I suggest you stick with 빨리 because it works every time.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

A case in point: a rapper called Outsider uses an expression 누구보다 빠르게, 남들과는 다르게 in his signature song, 외톨이. He does it in a quick speed, but not in a hurry as 빨리 implies.


----------

